# Opinions on the wintec saddles



## Lydia Kincaid (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm thinking about buying a wintec 250 AP saddle. What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The English wintecs did not fit my horses. I use a western wintec which fits my pony. 

I like Tekna and thorowgood better than wintec. Tekna has a very sticky seat and i like the material much better. Thorowgood has a more comfortable padded seat, but the twist was too wide for me. Tekna has a narrow twist, which fits me better. 

I actually prefer the Tekna better than leather saddles, as leather tends to be slick. I can ride in a downpour and the Tekna maintains its grip. The material is very different than other synthetics. I will say, they don't fit every rider. My friend tried it and her knees were over the knee rolls, but she's long legged and I'm short legged. 

If you can, try before you buy. Wintecs are very durable. Mine is over 15 years old and with a good cleaning, looks new. 

If it fits you and your horse, they are great.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember the Wintec AP I used to ride in squeeked miserably all the time. I hated that. But, yes, durable they are.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a wintec Isabel Werth dressage saddle tho, not an AP but it is very comfortable, one of the best, secure saddles I have ridden in. Very light, easy to clean, and adjustable at the wither. I've had it for about 19 years and it has seen a lot of miles but still a very good saddle.

It is the one I prefer to ride in ahead of all my other saddles.

I did ride in the one you are asking about several years ago and found it very comforable


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband rides in an english wintec, he likes it, but he doesn't know much, lol. I used a Toulouse Flex Rider for two years, it was okay, but I just can't get used to synthetic stuff. I did try out his wintec, it is too big for me and has that Cair, not for me, but it could have been the sizing. A friend of mine rides in a wintec, she really likes it and she's a good rider, so I guess it's all in what you prefer.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My question would be what kind of riding/activity do you do? Personally I don't care for all-purpose. But I did trail ride with a Wintec dressage for 20 years and loved it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I had two Bates saddles with CAIR. Hated CAIR. Won't buy another saddle with it. Apart from that...don't know. Curious because I'd like to try an English saddle again sometime and a flocked Wintec 250 would match my budget.


----------



## Lydia Kincaid (Dec 5, 2018)

Dustbunny said:


> My question would be what kind of riding/activity do you do? Personally I don't care for all-purpose. But I did trail ride with a Wintec dressage for 20 years and loved it.


I pretty much just trail ride. And I would like to do endurance riding. I've done a lot of trail riding in an all-purpose saddle and have loved it.


----------



## Lolapalooza (Mar 9, 2019)

I have a Wintec Isabell and I love it for trail riding! It is really comfortable, I don't have to worry about it getting wet/scratched/covered in mud out on the trails, and the most important thing is it fits my horse fantastically! It is quite old but still looks fairly nice, especially with a little clean up. 

The only thing I will say is that mine is one of the old flocked models...it seems they are making them all with CAIR now, which I am not a huge fan of. But some people love the CAIR system! So it is up to your discretion with that. If your horse is comfortable in it, then I highly suggest a Wintec!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I prefer an all-purpose actually, I have ridden in a jumping saddle and I have ridden in a dressage saddle, both limit what you can do if you show open, because one class can be show hack and the next can be hunt seat. One of the nicest saddles I have ridden in was a Bates that had Cair removed and regular flocked. The lady that removed it, my goodness she is a genius, but you would never know that saddle was worked on she is meticulous.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I have owned several styles and have loved them all. Wish I still had the Aussie style as it was the most comfortable! Sold it for a Isabel dressage saddle then decided to switch from dressage to hunter so sold it for another Wintec. I love them and they were easy to keep clean with no mold problems (very humid where I live). They fit my ponies from Arabs to QHs. Just like anything else, they work for some....for some they don't. It's best to try and see if they work for you.


----------

